
Ask HN: Does LinkedIn have a very strong network effect? - p17b
Is barrier to exit really high for users?
======
smt88
I personally get zero value out of LinkedIn except as a place to control the
info about my resume that people see. I don't want a "better" replacement
because those exist already and just lack the user base.

------
PaulHoule
With all the life coaches, "content marketing" and "SEO" specialists,
"business development" people, I find the barrier to staying on LinkedIn is
really bad.

When it comes to B2B marketing I spent a lot of time on LinkedIn which was a
big waste; I switched to another channel and things turned around immediately.

------
JSeymourATL
Similar to FB - it's good to stay connected to old friends, former colleagues,
random nice people you meet at conferences. Useful should you need to ping
these individuals for info.

------
rf1331
Yes

